

Http://www.google.com/bot.html = this page no longer available - gstar
http://www.google.com/bot.html

======
gstar
Crikey - I thought Google of all places wouldn't stuff up the user-agent bot
webpage.

Google's user-agent is: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1;
+<http://www.google.com/bot.html>

I mean, everyone has heard of Google - but it's very bad mannered not to have
a page up about your crawler.

------
ScottWhigham
Its up now

